
The Ad Campaign That Convinced Americans to Pay for Water - dwaxe
http://priceonomics.com/the-ad-campaign-that-convinced-americans-to-pay/
======
zeveb
I can see paying for sparkling water. I can see paying for flat water in a
country or town with poor water supplies.

But in most of America, the local water tastes good and is dirt cheap. Why pay
for it‽ It just doesn't make sense.

